# Looking for gamers in Colorado Springs, CO



## kreat (May 11, 2002)

I'm part time DM for a group looking for new players in Colorado Springs, CO.  Most of the group has been together for over a year now and are pretty stable.   We are currently playing Thursday nights and are running some home-grown campaigns.

If you are interested please drop me an e-mail at starfleet@pcisys.net.


Thanks,


----------

